# Emuparadise is dead...



## ObitoPSHHHH (Aug 8, 2018)

I feel so sad right now.

EP was my life. This is where I got all my NDS, PSP, NGC, PSX roms and ISOs.

Sadly, the website is now nearly dead. It loads at a horribly slow rate, only in HTML. It means the site is now just a white page with text and links. And for the saddest news, it no longer provides games.

I don't know what to do now, because I think it was the only 100% safe site that i gave full trust.

I'm lost. Sucks, doesn't it?


----------



## Scarlet (Aug 8, 2018)

Bonk: https://gbatemp.net/threads/emuparadise-will-no-longer-offer-roms-or-warez.514226/


----------

